# Krystal Kleen Detail Krystal Klear Glass Cleaner



## DW Reviewer (Jun 12, 2013)

WHAT IS IT?

Krystal Kleen Krystal Klear Glass Cleaner

WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?

This product was developed from a personal need for a glass cleaner that didnt leave streaks everywhere, evaporated within a reasonable time and actually lifted grease and grime rather than rub it around the glass.

Well look no more, this is the product that combats all of the previous problems associated with liquid glass cleaners and with a very pleasant alcoholic bubblegum fragrance.
Non ammonium formula so safe to use on LCD display screens and iDrive screens also.

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?

2010 Jaguar XF

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

The product was used on both internal and external glass surfaces. Cleaning bug residue and other debris off the front screen was easy going. The inside of the windscreen was also cleaned and again the cleaner made light work to remove hazing and fogging from the glass surface. The test car was then inspected in direct sunlight and the screen was 100% streak and smear free.

PROS

An excellent product that achieves great results with little or no effort and is economical to use. Non Ammonium formulation makes it safe to use on modern car lcd displays. Available in 3 different sizes (500ml, 1ltr and 5 ltr) at £21.99 the 5 ltr option represents excellent value for money.

CONS

None that I can think of.

Thanks to Krystal Kleen Detail for supplying their Krystal Klear Glass Cleaner for review.

Their range of products can be bought at: http://www.krystalkleendetail.co.uk


----------

